# lost a clown



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

lost a clown fish last night. i have had the tank going for about a month now had 2 nemos in for 2 weeks now. woke up today to feed and seen one clown looked and looked for the other and found him on the floor. needless to say went to pet store to buy another and they had one but couldnt catch it. now gotta tell the kids. by the way i cover the huge hole in the top of the tank. no more escaping *o2


----------



## Jakub (Nov 26, 2009)

I was always told never to mix two clowns in one tank as they can get territorial.
The exeptions are if they are both young and they grow up together
or if they are a mated pair.
You should bring a sample of the water in to the pet store and ask them to test it for you, if its good then it was most likley a fish problem. 

Try shopping at a private pet store as they always have better care and knowledge of fish.


----------



## bradjenny (Sep 21, 2009)

not mixing they are the same kind of clown fish. they were a pair i had a opening in the back of my tank where they could jump out. so i cut a piece of alluminum and set there so they cant escape now. in the mean time went out and bought a smaller nemo they get along fine thought since the one was bigger they wouldnt get along but they get along fine. we added alot more live rock a dragon goby to help clean up duties, bought a valentino puffer he is mello, and got a yellow tang. the tank is filling up pretty quick another fish or two we will be done. next is the blue hippo tang.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

It's amazing how fish manage to find the one spot that's not covered and jump out. Ridiculous! 
Quick question: how big is your tank?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

ladyonyx said:


> It's amazing how fish manage to find the one spot that's not covered and jump out. Ridiculous!
> Quick question: how big is your tank?


If i had a dime for every time i said "Ok there is no way they are going to jump out now" I would be a wealthy man.

Just wait tell you find a giant hermit on your floor and you have no live rock or anything else leading up to the top.... 


OR wait tell your pair of mated true percs decide that the bottom of the overflow is their home and so each time the mesh is replaced they find a new way to take the 46 inch plunge down to the bottom where there is only about 3 inches of water......and then you cant find them for 2 days.


----------

